# Over 40 try abroad or multi cycle package in the UK?



## mogwai (Oct 7, 2015)

Seems like IVF packages have changed since I did IVF back in 2016, as multi cycle packages weren't offered then. I am looking into going abroad, partly for costs but also for the additional procedures of micro sorting, PGS, ICSI etc. Would it be simpler to take a multi cycle package here and risk transferring embryos that wont take? 

Also, it seems a lot of these packages are for the under 38/37s!   Can anyone recommend a multi cycle clinic for over 40s?


----------



## snowdropwood (Jan 24, 2016)

Hi - I did a natural modified cycle 3 cycle package at age 42/43  at 'Create Clinic ' - this unfortunately failed....There is also a 6 cycle package .. very good luck x


----------



## AmberJ (Sep 25, 2016)

I did a multi-cycle mild ivf package using OE, also at Create, starting age 43. It didn't work.


----------



## artistliz (Feb 24, 2020)

I don't have any experience of going overseas I'm afraid. I think we decided that despite the high costs we preferred to be treated with accessibility to a local clinic but it's a personal decision. 
I've done a multi cycle IVF lite package in the UK. I'm 43, have been using own eggs and had two cycles converted to iui as poor response. One cycle resulted in 5 blastocysts. Miscarried one 5 day blast at 11 weeks. Then got one more blastocyst from a 4th cycle. PGS tested all the embryos and got one viable which is what I had transferred 9 days ago in a medicated FET cycle. Waiting for my beta on Friday but not looking good sadly. 
So that will have been around 20k altogether over two years, including all the medications etc etc most likely for no positive result...
But at least we can say we tried....


----------



## mogwai (Oct 7, 2015)

So sorry to hear that, have you decided not to go ahead with further cycles? It’s partly the cost of cycles in the UK that makes me think of going abroad but also that there are more options on the table eg immune treatment, IMSI, PGS etc


----------



## tiredmum3 (Jun 1, 2015)

Hi I did a donor egg refund programme in 2016 through access fertility and got 3 cycles. They offered 70% refund but now do different . Cut off for that is 49 I think but is under 40 for most with own eggs I think. I was successful on my first cycle and now have a2.5 DS and just had a bfp with our last frostie


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

Going abroad might not be the best topic at the moment but I can recommend my clinic if you need to combine your treatment with top notch PGS NGS. However, they do not offer multi-cycle packages. Good luck x


----------



## SingleMommaBe (Oct 28, 2019)

mogwai said:


> Seems like IVF packages have changed since I did IVF back in 2016, as multi cycle packages weren't offered then. I am looking into going abroad, partly for costs but also for the additional procedures of micro sorting, PGS, ICSI etc. Would it be simpler to take a multi cycle package here and risk transferring embryos that wont take?
> 
> Also, it seems a lot of these packages are for the under 38/37s!  Can anyone recommend a multi cycle clinic for over 40s?


Hello @mogwai how are you? I went overseas for embryo donation. They don't offer packages. They concentrate on making you conceive on the first try. But any talk of flying is out of the question right now. Maybe when this virus disappears.


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

Today Danish PM announces 'gradual' reopening after Easter, it can be a good sign


----------



## Delectable_Sunshine (Jun 6, 2016)

What clinic is this?


SingleMommaBe said:


> mogwai said:
> 
> 
> > Seems like IVF packages have changed since I did IVF back in 2016, as multi cycle packages weren't offered then. I am looking into going abroad, partly for costs but also for the additional procedures of micro sorting, PGS, ICSI etc. Would it be simpler to take a multi cycle package here and risk transferring embryos that wont take?
> ...


----------



## Nadia9 (Oct 29, 2016)

I tried ICSI with multi package at Bourn Hall 6 months after turning 40. I had successful pregnancy at the first cycle


----------



## Qpmz (Apr 16, 2018)

Congratulations! I’d stick with your UK clinic. Every cycle is a gamble regardless of where you do it but why would you change what worked for you previously?


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

@Nadia9 - massive congrats x


----------



## SingleMommaBe (Oct 28, 2019)

Delectable_Sunshine said:


> What clinic is this?
> 
> 
> SingleMommaBe said:
> ...


Sorry just got back in here - it's Dunya IVF in Cyprus dear. Check them out. Are you seeking treatment?


----------



## mogwai (Oct 7, 2015)

SingleMomma how did your cycle go? I am thinking of cyprus maybe in the summer next year, hopefully all the restrictions will have eased by then! 

I am very tempted by all the extras - when you add up the cost of all the extras and how much they cost here it is very tempting indeed! I know it doesn't guarantee success at all but i feel like at 40+ you need all the help you can get


----------

